# Pacific Northwest Outbackers



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Seems like there are more and more of us from the Great Pacific Northwest so I figured it was time to start our own thread. Maybe we can talk about a gathering sometime too.

We live in the Tri-Cities, WA though I grew up in Eugene and my wife in Centralia. We've lived in Vancouver, Olympia, Mukilteo and Everett in addition to Missouri and California as well (yeah we're done moving now).

Picked up our Outback Feb 14 and been camping "Outback" of the house and have one weekend trip with it, and a Spring Break trip coming up soon. We've been camping for a while with RVs, having gone from a PopUp to Hybrid and now to the Outback.

We have trips planned in early May, Memorial Weekend, week long trip in June, 4th of July and another week in August on the books so far.


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

Great idea Y-Guy. sunny My wife and I live on the border of Portland and Gresham. We just got our Outback last November and love it. It's our first RV but we did about 3 years of research and show searching before we committed to it.

Let's do plan something for this summer sometime. That would be pretty neat. It would have to be a weekend trip for us because my wife has used up or scheduled all of her vacation time and I have two businesses I run and summer is my peak time.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Growing up in Eugene, did you ever fish on a river in Sweethome? I think it's called the Kallapooa or something like that. The town was like being right in the the movie 'Deliverance'. I used to ride my motorcycle up there and fish. One time I caught 3 huge beautiful trout and when I got home my brother looked at them and said, 'Those are Steelhead,' and I said I was lucky dept. of fish & game didn't see me because there were signs posted on the river saying steelhead fishing was illegal that time of year. One of my favorite places to fish was a little tributary of the McKenzie right by Blue River. I used to pull in some big Cutthroat there. Another place that was nice for swimming and trout fishing was the Row River down by Cottage Grove. My brother had a gold claim down there and I used to fish there a lot. I would move to the northwest in a heartbeat if my wife would agree to it but her parents are in their 80's and she doesn't want to leave. Besides, she likes the desert and hates rain. Now if I want good scenic fishing I have to drive 4 hours up to Sequoia National Park. It's beautiful there and the native browns fight like crazy.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I never fished in Sweet home, most of my fishing was on Y caravans usually in the Cascades or in N. Cal. We fished a lot on Crescent Lake in central Oregon too.

I hear ya on the rain, mostly its the gray skies in Oregon that gets me. We live in the desert in Washington and enjoy it, and the Mountains are a short drive away now.

As for a gathering I'm all for it too, weekend would work well. Maybe something off of I-84. I wish Oxbow park took reservations it used to be a great CG as I recall.

We have a couple up in our neck of the woods if you all want to dry out this summer and like it warm! But probably makes more sense down your way.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Just wanted to add my name to the list of NW area Outback families. We live in Banks, OR and recently purchased our 28RSS in January. Only three trips so far (Cape Lookout State Park, The Cove Palisades at Lake Billy Chinook, and the Deschutes River). Neither my wife or I are from the area (we moved here from Texas 5 years ago), so we are enjoying the exploring.

Chet, Christy and 2 kids


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi everybody. action We currently reside in Molalla (25 miles south and east of Portland). We have lived in Port Orford and Weston, Oregon and Longview, Kelso, Vancouver and Alger (near Bellingham), Washington. We have camped over most of Washington and Oregon in the past 37 years, starting with our honeymoon which we spent in White Pass.







We have progressed from a tent to a pop up to an Outback 25RSS which we havn't yet taken possession of. We were thinking that a good place for all of us to meet would be the Deschutes River State Park in Oregon. The downside to that campground is there are no hookups. Then there is Memaloose by The Dalles. It has hookups but is right on the freeway. None of the campgrounds in the Mt Hood National Forest area have hookups either. There is a state park at Beacon Rock on the Washington side which we have never been to. It does not have hookups. There is the Maryhill State Park, on the Washington side of the Columbia River, it has hook ups but it would be quite a long drive for a weekend for the Eugene folks. How far are people willing to go? There is a state park called Ike Kinswa just out of Mossyrock off of I5, on the road (US Hwy 12) to White Pass, about 45 minutes from Longview, Washington. We have stayed there many times and it has hookups. Fort Stevens State Park (on the beach in Northern Oregon) would be a very nice place but that is pretty far for you Steve. We have stayed there too. We have an annual family camp out over Labor Day weekend and we have always had a hard time finding a place that is centrally located, has sun sunny and things to do, takes reservations, etc.etc. so I am used to this quandry. We are available most weekend from Friday through Sunday as I work a four ten schedule. We do have a two week trip scheduled the end of July for Canada. How does the end of June or the middle of August look? I think this sounds like a great idea and lots of fun.







Jodi (and Dean)


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

My wife just suggested that if anyone of us was a 1,000 Trails member then they could book a site and have anyone else who wanted to go could be their guests for something like $29.









We've been seriously considering this membership simply because it's getting harder to find open spaces and the state parks and such. If anyone has any info on 1,000 Trails we'd be interested in their opinions.

My wife is always thinkin'.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We're not TT members, if you look to buy you may want to check the papers and online to buy one from a current owner. I don't know much about TT or costs/benefits.

I did look at two Oregon parks too that take reservations. Hook-up's aren't mandatory for us, but if we camp where its warm they maybe nice.

One is Cove Palisades State Park off of Hwy 97 near Warm Springs has 82 full hook up sites. Chet what did you think? The other is Milo McIver State Park off of 244 near Estacada, very close to Portland.

Just tossing out a date to see how it works for folks, but how would July 23-25 work?


----------



## NWcamper (Mar 28, 2004)

This sounds like a great idea - we might be up for it if it fits in our schedule for the summer. Already have two week-long trips planned - one at the end of June, and one at the end of August. Something near the end of July might just work out well (unless we decide to do something crazy like drive to Yellowstone or something!).

Lake Billy Chinook is a very nice area, especially if you're into boating. We have a 19' runabout and are taking it camping with us at Prineville Reservoir State Park in August.

Milo McIver State Park is okay, but it's pretty small, and to be honest, there's not much around there. Maybe it's just too close to home to feel like camping to me. It does have some nice fishing spots, and is right next to a hatchery.

Fort Stevens State Park is a favorite of ours, with lots to do around the area and good beach access. It's also a big park with 300+ sites, but is a fair distance from the tri-cities area.

We're also looking to find good Washington campgrounds as I have family in the Tacoma area and need to find places between here (Portland) and there to meet.

Let's keep the ideas rolling in and see what works out.


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

My wife and I are pretty flexible. We're DINKS (Double Income No Kids) so as long as it's on a weekend we're OK. The only request my wife makes is, if it's gonna be warm, that we at least have a power HU for AC.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Y-Guy,

I think the Cove Palisades would be a great spot to get the group together (centrally located, lots to do with the lake right there, and a nice park), but I hear it is hard to get a site in the summer time. After our successful trip last month, I went back to do some reserving and found pretty much every weekend booked solid in the summer.

Chet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the update Chet, we may have a tough time at a lot of parks. We'll see how that dates works I guess then start looking for a CG.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Sorry







folks, we would be unable to attend a gathering July 23-25 as we will be in Canada for our annual two week vacation. This all sounds like a whole lot of fun though. Maybe next year, if we make it an annual affair







. Jodi & Dean


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

In case anyone is interested, going to be in the area, or wants to plan a quick weekend trip, my wife and I are going to be at the RV Resort of Cannon Beach on Apr. 23-25. Well, we'll arrive Friday night and leave Sunday morning but anyway, that's where we'll be and I know they have more open sites. We'll be in site #6. We're going there for the Annual Puffin Kite Festival. Also during that weekend Astoria has a Seafood and Crab Festival so it should be fun.

Also, we're going to be at the same place for Labor Day weekend, and again, they have more open sites available. My wife and I will be in site #77 this time.

We love this Resort because it is very clean, has a swimming pool, full hook-ups, cable, showers, rec hall/game room and a laundry room. It also has a shuttle to downtown Cannon Beach so you don't need to drive a car.

Hope to see you there. action

Dana & Deanne


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

D&D,

That is pretty entertaining that you mentioned that RV resort in Cannon Beach, my wife and I were just talking about maybe trying it out this summer. We live in Banks, so we have always run out to Cannon Beach for day trips because it is close, has lots to do, and we are really fond of the Ecola State Park on the North side. Anyway, since there isn't a state campground nearby (our usual type of campground) we thought about trying that resort.

With your positive review, we'll have to give it a shot. Probably can't make your weekend though, we have reservations at La Pine State Park the weekend before. I'm afraid back-to-back trips like that and I'd get even further behind on my chores than I already am!

Thanks,

Chet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey well we're back! Still hoping we can pull a gathering at some point.


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

Just wanted to keep this thread near the top of this category and to remind everyone that we'll be at the RV Resort of Cannon Beach this weekend if you're in the neighborhood. Sounds like the weather is going to be great so it should be a good time. We'll try to take pictures and post them when we get back.

Have a good weekend all and see you on Sunday.

Dana & Deanne


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

It is suppose to be absolutely beautiful this weekend... wish we could take off for the coast and meet up wtih you guys.

Have a Great weekend sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Just came back from a conference at Skamania Lodge, weather was wonderful on Thursday but today (Friday) it was grey skies all the way back to the tri-cities.

We're still up for a meet if we cand find an open CG and time for everyone.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> We're still up for a meet if we cand find an open CG and time for everyone.


Us too sunny


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

We are game as well...

Chet.


----------



## 310BCN (May 4, 2004)

We just purchase an Outback fifth wheel and are waiting delivery this month. We would be intrested in a NorthWest Rally. We purchased ours from Curtis Trailer's in Aloha, Oregon and have heard they are a good dealer. Hope it is true.

Mike


----------



## 310BCN (May 4, 2004)

What is the name of the RV Resort in Canon Beach?

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Mike congratulations on your Outback and welcome to the PNW Outbackers!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi Mike,

We are in Aloha also







Welcome to the Outbackers. sunny

About 4-5 weeks ago we looked at Curtis onTV Hwy, but they did not want to sell us the trailer...







They had the attitude that they knew someone would come along to pay their price. We told them we would like to buy from them but the dealership in Salem and Tacoma would beat them by $1000.









Ended up we drove to Pasco, Wa. to Russ Dean RV to save $1500-$2000. Plus they threw in the complete hitch set up and upgraded it to the Equlizer. They wanted to sell us the trailer







Figured, hey lets have an adventure and save couple thousand


----------



## 310BCN (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for welcoming us to the club. Also, thanks for the info on Curtis Trailers. We got a pretty good deal from them and just hope their Service Dept is up to snuff. It has been good to read about the things to look out for, especially water leaks.

Our trialer (28F RS-S) may arrive this Sat and we are very excited. We will make it a point to look at all the seals and connections. Any other advice for the acceptance overview?

Mike


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

There is a great PDI check list you can print and take with you. Most important, don't rush









http://www.angelfire.com/trek/buenavistas/

Yeah we were bummed about not buying from them... but when you can save a couple K... can't see any reason to not.

Good luck with delivery


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mike,

Back when I bought ours I had some specific issues on the Outback that had come up in this forum and others. That discussion thread can be found right here.

The best list, NW was linking to is Tom Boles PDI check list, if you use it you may want to fax a copy to Curtis trailers so they know you are not going to take the 15 minute tour of the Outback PDI. You can find Tom Boles PDI List there, as well as some other good lists.


----------



## 310BCN (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the inputs on using the PDI List. I will fax a copy to Curtis Trailers.

Our Outback has not been delivered yet and we are hoping maybe next week. Will let you know how it goes.

Mike


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Just to keep this thread updated, We will be spending Memorial Day at Crane Prairie Reservoir in Eastern Oregon. It would sure be fun to see some other Outbackers there. We spent last weekend in Seaside and there was a family from Vancouver, Wa there in a 28RSS. I told them all about this neat website and encouraged them to check it out. Jodi


----------



## 310BCN (May 4, 2004)

We took delivery last week of our Outback 28 FRLS and we love it!







I am sitting in it right now in front of our house.

We used the PDI list that was recommeneded. Thanks for all the help and advice from everyone. It worked well. Curtis Trailers in Aloha Oregon was very good at letting us take our time to inspect our new trailer and make sure we were happy. The PDI went extremely well with only a minor thing here and there. sunny

We are hoping to take it out this Sunday for a drive to Bend Oregon and will spend maybe three days there.

Everyone have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend! sunny


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT and hi from an Aloha neighbor action

Hope you have a great time sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad the PDI went smooth for you, enjoy your first trip out and drive safe!

What would folks think about planning a September Outbackers gathering before the parks begin to close down for the year?


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Sounds great to us









We could probably do something mid to late Sept. Our last "planned" trip is the last week of August into the 4th of Sept. (Prineville). Then of course school starts, but we have been talking about making a few weekend trips.

Maybe even Paradise







Although that would probably be a long trip for just a weekend for you guys... maybe something between you and the ones of us on this side would be better... we could probably make anything work


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

ps... 
we also have a week reserved 7/31 through 8/6 at Silverwood  sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Have fun at Silverwood, I should have been on our way there right now. Wife and her friend felt, and probably right, that with the rain due Fri/Sat for the area that we'd only have one day at the park and that was a long way to drive for one day. Maybe later this summer


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Yep, the rain is moving out here so should be reaching you later today.


----------



## 310BCN (May 4, 2004)

Late Sept would work best for us. We are planning a trip in Mid August and should be back by the 1st week of Sept.

I am currently in Bend with our new TT and it went very smooth. The new Ram 3500 pulled it without any trouble. First time I have owned a diesel truck with lots and lots of torque! It was fantastic going up and down the hills without any change in pull or performance.

I am currently sitting at my dinette in the TT in Bend at Crown Villa RV Resort. Wow. Never ever have I seen such a highend RV park! Manicured lawns, pavers on the pads with tennis, spa, etc, etc. Doesn't feel much like camping, but it makes for a good first trip. We are thinking of coming up here more often during the week since they have a wireless hookup for my laptop. Like having a 2nd home here in Bend. sunny Makes work fun! action

I do have a question. The PDI went well, but I notice a slight leak from the gray water tank. I think it is the valve not closing all the way. I had about a gallon of water in the pipe when I opened it to hookup to the sewer.







Any suggestions? Otherwise, everthing else is working fantastic!

Everyone enjoy your Memorial Day and looking forward to meeting some of you soon on a trip. Maybe in Sept.


----------



## 310BCN (May 4, 2004)

Late Sept would work best for us. We are planning a trip in Mid August and should be back by the 1st week of Sept.

I am currently in Bend with our new TT and it went very smooth. The new Ram 3500 pulled it without any trouble. First time I have owned a diesel truck with lots and lots of torque! It was fantastic going up and down the hills without any change in pull or performance.

I am currently sitting at my dinette in the TT in Bend at Crown Villa RV Resort. Wow. Never ever have I seen such a highend RV park! Manicured lawns, pavers on the pads with tennis, spa, etc, etc. Doesn't feel much like camping, but it makes for a good first trip. We are thinking of coming up here more often during the week since they have a wireless hookup for my laptop. Like having a 2nd home here in Bend. sunny Makes work fun! action

I do have a question. The PDI went well, but I notice a slight leak from the gray water tank. I think it is the valve not closing all the way. I had about a gallon of water in the pipe when I opened it to hookup to the sewer.







Any suggestions? Otherwise, everthing else is working fantastic!

Everyone enjoy your Memorial Day and looking forward to meeting some of you soon on a trip. Maybe in Sept.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey everybody. We just got back from Crane Prairie south of Bend. Second trip in the 25RSS and it was great (more on that on another thread). Late September would work for us as well. It would be soooo much fun to get together with all you Outbackers. Let us know if we can do anything to help organize this event. Dean & Jodi


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone! I am so excited to say that we are picking up our new Outback 26RS in about 3 weeks! We would love to join in on the rally if you'd let a "newbie" in! Will continue to check posts on updates to find out if this is really going to go on or not. Would love to come out and meet some new people! We are in BG, WA and this is our first TT. You can imagine how excited we are about getting this beautiful trailer!









Talk with you later!

~Brook


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi Brook,

Welcome to Outbackers action

Everyone is welcome....especially "newbies" 
(we all start out as newbies)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok folks time to start taking Fall Rally Dates! I'm thinking sometime in September, or very early October work for you?


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Late September early October work's for us... Sounds like lot's of fun!

Jose


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Sounds great to us! Just tell us when and where and we'll make it happen!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

We are out of town on a motorcycle trip September 11-26 and are camping on the week of the 14-22nd of this month. We would love to attend a get together if we can make it date wise!

Scott


----------

